# dds mit Photoshop erstellen



## Mr Apfelkuchen (19. März 2008)

Also ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen, da ich schon seit 2 Wochen das Internet nach der Lösung durchsuche...

Ich würde gerne Bilder als dds erstellen und dann in ein Spiel als Textur einbinden. Das Problem ist dabei das ich mit der Speicher-Funktion von dem Plug-in für Adobe Photoshop CS3 nicht zurecht komme, da sich meine Bilder dann nur unter den "Save Formats"        16bit (5:6:5) | 32bit ARGB | 24bit RGB | 16bit (0:5:5:5) mit dem Zusatz No Mipmaps unter MIP maps und dem Auswählen Image (No MIP maps) speichern lassen. Wenn ich diese Bilder dann ins Spiel einbinden will erscheinen sie nur als rot-schwarz kariertes Muster.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wie ich das richtig hinbekomme?

Danke schonmal an alle die sich bemühen

mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## chmee (20. März 2008)

Welches PlugIn benutzt Du ? Das von Nvidia ? Hast Du denn auch Mipmaps erstellt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. März 2008)

Ja das ist das Plug.In von nVidia

Und jetzt kommt die Frage was sind Mip Maps? Sind das die kleinen Bilder die immer kleiner werden die neben einem Bild sind?	  

Und wenn ja kannst du mir denn auch sagen wie ich die leicht erstellen kann?

mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## chmee (20. März 2008)

Wie es geht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber das wird sicherlich in einer Readme.txt beschrieben sein. Vielleicht musst Du die Texturen in Layern mit bestimmten Namen übereinanderlegen, die Texturen immer in der Größe halbiert, also 512x512, 256x256 etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (20. März 2008)

Hmm ich guck mal aber ich glaube nicht das da eine Readme dabei war... trotzdem danke für deine Bemühungen und falls irgendwer noch was weiss wär dankbar für Hilfe

mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## darkframe (21. März 2008)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit dem Thema auch nicht aus, habe aber noch folgende Seite gefunden: NVidia Normal Map Plugin. Vielleicht brauchst Du noch dieses Plugin (ist allerdings für CS2)? Zumindest steht in dem Text, dass man damit MipMaps erzeugen kann.

Zum Thema MipMaps siehe hier: Wikipedia.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Hmm, also es gibt ( nach 10sekundiger Suche ) eine Readme auf der Nvidia-Seite.

http://developer.nvidia.com/object/nv_texture_tools.html - Documentation . Mipmaps sind - so wie Du es beschrieben hast - eine Ansammlung von Texturen, die abhängig von der Entfernung (LOD) gezeigt werden, das spart Ressourcen.. In der Doc steht drin, dass das Exporting-Tool fähig ist, die Mipmaps automatisch zu erstellen. Hast Du denn schon nachgeschaut, wie die dds-Datei für Dein Spiel beschaffen sein muss ? Kann es ein Schusseligkeitsfehler sein, Dateiname falsch benannt ?

**EDIT** Wie ich gerade bei der Installation sehe, sind da auch recht hilfreiche PDF-Dateien dabei.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (21. März 2008)

Hmm danke erstmal für die Hilfe ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich das jetzt verstanden hab, obwohl ich jetzt weiss was Mip-Maps udn so sind aber mein Problem ist es wie ich die speicher mit dem DDS-Plugin und wie ich das eig erstelle...




mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Für welches Spiel soll es denn sein ?
Welche Kompression wird dort verwendet ?
Welche Größe soll die Textur haben ?
Wieviel Mipmap-Layer werden unterstützt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## crazymischl (21. März 2008)

Hi,
Ist das zufällig für Trackmania Nations / United oder so ?
Nimm mal das Plug-in was im Anhang ist.
Einfach in einen Ordner installieren und dann nach Photoshop in den entsprechenden Ordner verschieben.
Damit hab ich selbst nen coolen Mod gemacht ;-) :suspekt:


----------



## Mr Apfelkuchen (22. März 2008)

lol also ich hba die downgeloaded, dabei hat der Download bei 84% abgebrochen und die exe ist 0 Bytes groß. Ich hab die .zip jetzt aber komplett, kann die aber nicht entpacken weil der mir sagt die exe existiert bereits. Das Problem ist das ich die exe nich löschen oder verschieben kann weil die angeblich von einem anderen Programm ode Person verwendet wird. Ich hab es schon mit Neustart und dem Beenden alles Prozesse versucht... das geht nicht...

mfg Apfelkuchen


----------



## crazymischl (23. März 2008)

Hi,
also bei mir (habe es geradeeben ausprobiert) funktioniert der download.
erstelle mal eine batch datei in dem ordner (oder aufm desktop) wo die exe is und schreibe folgendes in die batch-datei:

```
del namederexe.exe
```
und dann die batch ausführen. Dann sollte die exe-Datei weg sein ^^^^

PS: Für welches Spiel brauchst du das Plug-In ?


----------

